# Elec. Tongue Jack



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I have some difficulties removing the propane bottle cover because of the way the lower potion of the front of my 21RS is angled outward and the tongue jack being right in front of it. If I were to put an electric tongue jack on it, would that make it even more difficult? I'm already in fear of cracking it because of the way I have to remove it now. Do any of you have an elec. jack on yours? I don't have a problem hand cranking it, but it sure would be nice to go elec. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dont know yet but will let you know tonight, going to work on camper today. Electric jack first on list of mods I'll be doing all week.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Please report back and let us know how it goes. I have the same fear that KellerJames has. It can be difficult to get the cover off with just the standard jack. I would like to go electric as well.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I put one on my 25rss, it's a little tight to get the cover off and took me a while to firgure out the best way to get it off but it does work. One of the best things I did, saves alot of time and energy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad this topic came up, I noticed it on RV.net too and a user said they had cut and hinged their cover. I'd like to see that!

I'm curious what brands and where you bought your jacks from. Everthing I've read is to buy the biggest you can afford, checking a few resources online here is what I've found:


Ultra-Fab Ultra 3500	5,000#	239.95	Campers Choice
Barker Hi-Power 2"	3,000#	189.00 PC Camping World Price
Barker Super Hi Power	3,500#	278.10	PC Camping World Price
Barker Power Jacks	2,000#	179.10	PC Camping World Price
Atwood Deluxe Power	2,500#	179.99	eBay

The Ultra-Fab seems to be the most for the price. Anyone else have good places to buy online?


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Y-Guy,
I too would like to see pics of the cover that the person split.








I've read that the Atwood is a good jack but have never heard any personal experiences from anyone. I only have a 21' Outback, so I'm thinking that a 2500# jack would be sufficient. My tongue weight is probably around 500 or 600#.

Can anyone shed some light on what brands make very good quality jacks? 
Should I go with a heavy duty rating of 3500# or is 2500# sufficient?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello Evryone,
I've been working on the Outback everyday this week, have a lot finished and still more to do. The first thing was the electric jack, installed a Barker Hi-Power 3000 (2 1/4"). Works great plenty of power for the 21RS, the cover does fit but is tight, have to "slide" it to one side then lift off. I also reinforced the cover with aluminim strap and stainless bolts down the seam from inside and installed 4 hood latches in place of the rubber hold downs. I will write and post pictures when finished. Mitch

P.S. Love the new look of the sight, Great job Vern


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Mitch,

I want to install one too and have been waiting for someone to report back on how it worked out. I like the idea of reinforcing the cover.

I was even thinking of just getting one of those generic covers and a battery box to make access easier. I would have to move the tank mount forward to be able to lift a cover straight off though.

looking forward to the pictures.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate those rubber strap hold downs. Two of mine are broken already.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I know what you mean. I curse those things everytime I mess with the cover.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, I also installed a electric jack, went with the Atwoods 2500, seems to work fine and no problems yet. I would also like to see how he split the cover. I thought of cutting in a hatch so I can turn on the propane without removing the cover but can't come up with a clean way to do it. Would also like to see pic's on replacing those little rubber straps. good luck on your upgrades.


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

I installed the Atwood Deluxe 2500# as my first upgrade works great. It was ackward taking the cover off even with the old jack so it wasn't any more trouble with the electric. Good luck mike


----------

